# TSH very low; T4 and T3 midrange; HELP



## ctkathy (Jul 2, 2012)

I take 75 mg Armour twice a day and 44 mg Levoxyl once a day. My latest labs show my free T4 (.8-1.8) at 1.4 and free T3 (2.3-4.2) at 3.0. TSH is --0.01 low out of range. I do not have any hyper symptoms. I have been on thyroid medication for about 10 years.

How can I bring my TSH up while maintianing good T3 and T4 numbers? Of course, my Dr always wants me to cut my Armour but I do not want to do that because I feel well and don't want that to change.

A few months ago I did cut my Armour from 90mg x 2 to 75 mg x 2 but the numbers didn't really change. I also cut the levoxyl in 1/2 and that didn't change much either.

I was also recently diagnosed as pre diabetic and have been under some stress due to an international move back to the US.

A previous Dr didn't pay much attention to TSH, but this endocronologist does and is constantly harping on my to cut the Armour. Thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'll let the experts weight in, but...I think that's the point? Having a suppressed TSH, that is. I don't really see that as much of a problem nor would I be seeking (provided you feel well) to bring it up.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree with joplin.

You say you feel well. Your Free T3 and Free T4 are good.

I would stay the course. Finding that "feel good" point is such a delicate balance...I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would agree, if you're feeling good, I would stay on what you're taking for now. Everyone has a different level in which they feel good and when you find it, grab it! Even if the doctors say you're not at a "normal" level, only you know where you feel good.


----------



## ctkathy (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you! Believe me . . . I am not the one bringing it up or complaining. Everytime I go for a blood test, though, this endo hauls me in and tells me I'm going to die of atrial fibrilation or my bones will crumble from osteoporosis. I only stayed with him in order to have some continuity with a Dr. in the US while I lived overseas, but now that I'm back permanently I'm going to Dr. shop. In the meantime, I have plenty of meds to keep myself at my current level of dosage for a long time without having to rush to find another Dr.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ctkathy said:


> I take 75 mg Armour twice a day and 44 mg Levoxyl once a day. My latest labs show my free T4 (.8-1.8) at 1.4 and free T3 (2.3-4.2) at 3.0. TSH is --0.01 low out of range. I do not have any hyper symptoms. I have been on thyroid medication for about 10 years.
> 
> How can I bring my TSH up while maintianing good T3 and T4 numbers? Of course, my Dr always wants me to cut my Armour but I do not want to do that because I feel well and don't want that to change.
> 
> ...


Your meds should be based on your FREE T3; please read this ...............

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm
Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

You are actually undermedicated as your FREE T3 should ideally be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

And I don't know why you are taking extra exogenous T4. That can only mess you up. Armour is the ideal 4 to 1 ratio. Also, natural and synthetic do not mix. You must feel very unwell. Do you?

After you read the above, I humbly suggest you go doctor shopping.










Glad to have you here w/us. As long as your FREE T3 is not in the hyper mode of the range and you feel fine, it is quite acceptable for your TSH to be so low.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Dr. shopping sounds like a splendid idea! Good luck to you!


----------



## ctkathy (Jul 2, 2012)

I was taking 88 mg Levoxyl until I recently cut it in 1/2 to try to get my TSH above the negative range. So if that TSH is not important and I should eliminate the Levoxyl, how much Armour should I add to make up for the Levoxyl?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ctkathy said:


> I was taking 88 mg Levoxyl until I recently cut it in 1/2 to try to get my TSH above the negative range. So if that TSH is not important and I should eliminate the Levoxyl, how much Armour should I add to make up for the Levoxyl?


You are currently taking 150 mgs. of Armour? Are you taking the name brand of Armour from Forest Pharmaceutical? I ask because the tablets come 30, 60, 90 Mg. etc. and I am wondering how you split that into 75 mg. x 2 pd..

That is a pretty good dose of Armour if that is what you are taking. Are you real active?

If you quit taking the extra T4, you would get labs and have your doc titrate your dessicated thyroid as indicated by your FREE T3.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/Article/hypot...nosis_comp.htm

You don't just make up for it; there is no T4 equivalent for T3. They are two entirely different hormones.

Let us know what you do.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

ctkathy said:


> Thank you! Believe me . . . I am not the one bringing it up or complaining. Everytime I go for a blood test, though, this endo hauls me in and tells me I'm going to die of atrial fibrilation or my bones will crumble from osteoporosis. I only stayed with him in order to have some continuity with a Dr. in the US while I lived overseas, but now that I'm back permanently I'm going to Dr. shop. In the meantime, I have plenty of meds to keep myself at my current level of dosage for a long time without having to rush to find another Dr.


Start looking for a new doctor - I highly doubt you will change this endo's mind.

I have been though 5 doctors post op (since 12/04) and finally found one who never ever mentions my lack of TSH. He is comfortable that my FT-3 and FT-4 are both within range.

I do suffer from bone issues and have osteopenia on the line of osteoperosis I am 5'10" medium build, very fit - I just have graves disease which went un diagnosed for over 8 years, was a occasional cigarette smoker for 35 years, and never took calcium or drank milk. I now take 1700-2000mg of calcium daily to help my situation. My dad has osteoperosis , primarily due to alcoholism or possibly genetics.


----------



## ctkathy (Jul 2, 2012)

Andros said:


> You are currently taking 150 mgs. of Armour? Are you taking the name brand of Armour from Forest Pharmaceutical? I ask because the tablets come 30, 60, 90 Mg. etc. and I am wondering how you split that into 75 mg. x 2 pd..
> 
> That is a pretty good dose of Armour if that is what you are taking. Are you real active?
> 
> ...


Armour comes in 15 mg pills also; I take a 60 and a 15 twice a day. On that dose my t3 is 3.0 on a reference range of 2.3 - 4.2 so it is really less than the halfway point. On that dose my TSH is less than .01 out of range. I have stopped taking the Levoxyl to see what happens at my next blood draw.

I am average active. Would love to see my TSH come up a bit but don't want to cut down on the Armour because I think I would start feeling lousy.


----------



## ctkathy (Jul 2, 2012)

So I eliminated the Levoxyl altogether and continued the Armour at 90 mg twice a day. My TSH was still below the detectable range and my 
FT4 is now 1.0 and FT3 is 2.3.

I have an appt with a naturopath who is also an MD soon. I have no hyper symptoms at all. My current Dr. says I am putting myself at risk for heart problems and osteoporosis. He obviously doesn't care about my Free readings at all and says any symptoms I have are caused by other things--not my thyroid. This is a well respected endo.

I think I would have to cut way back on my thyroid meds to have my TSH even in the low range. That, I do not want to do.


----------

